# Slingshot Deer Hunting



## BowHard (Jan 11, 2012)

Today I saw an interesting video on Dave Canteberrys youtube channel and I believe Ill give it a shot......yes.... Deer hunting with a slingshot and a arrow!!!! 

The Idea of mastering such a primitive weapon and harvesting an animal with it has me so intruiged that I plan to pick it up in the offseason and practice so ill be ready!!
Anybody else up for the challenge or has already killed deer with a slingshot?????


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 11, 2012)

The slingbow? Be fun to squirrel hunt with! And it'd be a challenge too!

I've thought about building one because they look like fun.


----------



## rocinante (Jan 12, 2012)

I am building one to play with. Trying to find out exactly how I want to do an arrow guide. I am cheap and biscuits are not so I am still brain storming.


----------



## BowHard (Jan 15, 2012)

use a medium sized key ring


----------



## jabb06 (Jan 15, 2012)

sounds like alot of fun.be sure & post some pics or videos


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 15, 2012)

there are some videos of a guy in Hawaii killing hogs with one. Kinda coo. I think I would like to try a ladle ladle too.


----------



## kbuck1 (Jan 15, 2012)

rocinante said:


> I am building one to play with. Trying to find out exactly how I want to do an arrow guide. I am cheap and biscuits are not so I am still brain storming.



You can use a toilet brush head. The one with the hollow center with the bristles


----------



## BowHard (Jan 15, 2012)

kbuck1 said:


> You can use a toilet brush head. The one with the hollow center with the bristles




I dont think that would work haha


----------



## hogman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

good luck


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 17, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> there are some videos of a guy in Hawaii killing hogs with one. Kinda coo. I think I would like to try a ladle ladle too.



You mean atlatl?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jan 18, 2012)

Look up falcon archery, they sell a sling bow that has a rest and sight bracket.


----------



## BowHard (Jan 18, 2012)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Look up falcon archery, they sell a sling bow that has a rest and sight bracket.




Thanks ill look that up right now


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 18, 2012)

Better make sure it has whatever the minimum poundage is for big game animals in your state if your gonna try it.


----------



## kbuck1 (Jan 19, 2012)

BowHard said:


> I dont think that would work haha



Think again  Try googling toilet brush, slingshot and watch the videos


----------



## michael988 (Jan 19, 2012)

atlatl are illegal to kill big game. probably same with these


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2012)

michael988 said:


> atlatl are illegal to kill big game. probably same with these


They are not legal now, but it probably won't be long before they(atlatl) are legal. They are legal in Alabama and Missouri to hunt big game with(Missouri also allows air rifles during the gun season for deer ).
There are a few bows out there that are not much bigger than a slingshot/wristrocket. I am sure it won't be long before we have a slingshot section on this forum. Bolo's,boomarangs and so fourth.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 25, 2012)

If you are serious check this guy out. He is the slingshot guru I guess you might say and makes his own big game slingshots. Shows video of game being taken with this thing. Might be ok for warm weather but cold might do it in. Rubber doesn't stretch as well in cold weather. But here you go.

[URL="http://www.chiefaj.com/"][/URL]

Dang we can't even post links anymore...go to www.chiefaj.com


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2012)

Shoot one through a chronograph first.  I could get more power from a 25# fiberglass recurve.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.libertyarchery.com/ Here's a souped up slingshot sized bow.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 27, 2012)

bowsmith said:


> You mean atlatl?



Gonna stab 'em with two big spoons.


----------



## QuackAddict870 (Sep 1, 2017)

The Arrow Guru said:


> there are some videos of a guy in Hawaii killing hogs with one. Kinda coo. I think I would like to try a ladle ladle too.



Arrow Guru, do you mean Atlatl? In Australia the Aboriginies use something similar called a Woomera


----------



## QuackAddict870 (Sep 1, 2017)

BowHard said:


> Today I saw an interesting video on Dave Canteberrys youtube channel and I believe Ill give it a shot......yes.... Deer hunting with a slingshot and a arrow!!!!
> 
> The Idea of mastering such a primitive weapon and harvesting an animal with it has me so intruiged that I plan to pick it up in the offseason and practice so ill be ready!!
> Anybody else up for the challenge or has already killed deer with a slingshot?????



From what I understand, Dave Canterbury is more interested in Dave Canterbury and selling "Pathfinder School" kit. Don't misunderstand, he has skills, but you don't represent yourself as a member of the Military when you're not.


----------



## QuackAddict870 (Sep 1, 2017)

And I wouldn't shoot at a deer with a slingshot, period. Better to use a spear.


----------

